
China drove 40% of mobile app spending and nearly half of all downloads in 2018 - adamnemecek
https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/16/app-annie-china-drove-40-of-mobile-app-spending-and-nearly-half-of-all-downloads-in-2018/
======
joejoewang
I also saw Appannie's report that China accounted for nearly 50% of total
downloads in 2018 across iOS and third-party Android.

Now I see why Google wanted/wants to re-enter China.

